# Whittingham brothers



## Fieldsy (Nov 3, 2008)

Paul and Ian. Both cadets with Harrison Line in the early 70s - one deck and one engine. A couple of years after qualifying Ian left and was on the rig supply boats for a while, before taking a shore-based shipping job. Paul went to Fishers of Preston for a while and then we lost touch in the early 80s after I moved out of Liverpool (they were from Childwall in Liverpool).
Anybody know them?


----------

